# MAC OSX external Hard Drive



## BrownTech (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a Seagage External Hard Drive. When I first got it I was using a PC (Windows). Now I am using a Mac Book (OSX). Now I can only access files and cant store them on the Hard Drive. 
I have a filling it has something to do with the SeaGate Hard drive being configurated as a NTFS file for windows. Only thing is I dont know what do from here.

Anybody?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, you have to reformat it. But the question is wither or not you will be using it only on the Mac, or if you will use it with Mac's and Windows.


----------



## BrownTech (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## beeh (Jun 17, 2008)

you dont always need to wipe pc drives.... use this: http://www.paragondotcom.com/home/ntfs-mac/

works real good.
:wave:


----------

